

Team Sheet - Staff management software - jamesjguthrie
http://heyjimmy.net/

======
jamesjguthrie
Our software provides clocking-in facilities and a Team Noticeboard feature
via an Android and iOS app.

Why you need Team Sheet - The app records staff sign in and out times along
with a photograph of the employee using the app.

No more in-accurate sign-in sheets!

Bye bye paper - Do you still use sign-in sheets at work? Get rid of them now.
All you need for Team Sheet is an iPad or an Android tablet.

Cloud-based admin - Online setup and administration of the entire service.
Check staff sign-in times and photos from any web browser. All backed up by
the power of Google App Engine.

7 day free trial - Followed by an affordable, scalable monthly fee

£10 per month up to 5 employees

£25 per month for up to 25 employees

£50 per month for up to 75 employees

£75 per month for up to 150 employees

